
A Google Prototype for a Precision Image Search - rms
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/04/28/technology/28google.html?ref=business
======
pixcavator
It not about improvement of image search in general (aka visual image search,
CBIR etc), but about improvement of Google image search.

------
gojomo
Looking at the source paper, "PageRank for Product Image Search", it's clear
this is the same approach Peter Norvig described at SS08.

Namely, start with a large set of candidate images based on textual context.
Then, create a similarity graph between them using extracted features that are
somewhat robust against scaling and other transformations. Then, find the
central clusters of that graph, picking the 'most representative' images in
the clusters as good, unique results.

~~~
gojomo
PS #1: If Munjal Shah of Riya is quoted accurately -- “I think what they’re
trying to accomplish is largely impossible... Our belief is, there is not
large-scale solutions.” -- then Google is lucky to face such easily-
discouraged competitors.

~~~
pixcavator
To be fair, they tried first THEN got discouraged. I also suspect that they
are talking about different things.

